# الدكتور طه حسين أعتنق المسيحية وارتد عن الإسلام



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2010)

*
ذكر الأستاذ فريد شحاته, سكرتير طه حسين طوال أربعين عاما, إن الدكتور طه حسين قد اعتنق المسيحية وأقيمت الطقوس المؤدية إلى ذالك في كنيسة قروية بفرنسا

فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «اذهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمَا وَسَمِعْتُمَا: إِنَّ الْعُمْيَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَالْعُرْجَ يَمْشُونَ وَالْبُرْصَ يُطَهَّرُونَ وَالصُّمَّ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ وَالْمَسَاكِينَ يُبَشَّرُونَ (لو  7 :  22)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

لو كدا يبقي مبارك وجوده في احضان الاب الان

و لكن نريد اثباتا علي الخبر  لا فرقعه

انا كنت احترم ذكاء هذا الرجل بقوه و اقدره فكره و علمه هو و عباس العقاد اقدرهما بشده 

لو الخبر يعني حقيقي يبقي مبروك عليه حضن الاب السماوي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2010)

*اذا كان الخبر صحيح فمتل ما قالت الغاليه gospel of truth*

*مبروك عليه حضن الاب السماوي*

*لكن لو كان الخبر غير مؤكد او مشكوك فيه وهو مات على دينه *

*فهندعيلو الله يرحمه وخصوصا انو كان من الشخصيات العربيه القليله اللي تستحق الاحترام *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

انا الي اعلمه انه مراته كانت كاثوليكيه فرنسيه فيمكن عرفته حاجه

و لكن الخبر غير مؤكد باوراق و لكنه احتماليته غير مستبعده لان زوجته كما اسلفت مسيحيه 

انا احترمه في جميع الحالات حتي لو ملحد

سلام لكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2010)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



			لو كدا يبقي مبارك وجوده في احضان الاب الان

و لكن نريد اثباتا علي الخبر  لا فرقعه

انا كنت احترم ذكاء هذا الرجل بقوه و اقدره فكره و علمه هو و عباس العقاد اقدرهما بشده 

لو الخبر يعني حقيقي يبقي مبروك عليه حضن الاب السماوي

سلام و نعمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



http://www.alarabnews.com/alshaab/2005/24-06-2005/magdymoharem.htm

http://www.fouadzadieke.de/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=9019

http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1284

http://www.hor3en.com/vb/showpost.php?p=35105&postcount=2






*


----------



## bassam j (26 مارس 2010)

*الدكتور طه حسبن رحمه الله*
*طبعا انه كان انسانا قال الحق وهو كعميد الادب العربي*
*في حياته كتب الكثير وهو رجل جدير بالاحترام رحمه*
*الله ونرجو ان يكون قد عرف الرب في حياته* .

بسام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ

دا خبر الموسم يا جماعه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## عمادفايز (26 مارس 2010)

*لو الموضوع اتعرف على كافة المستويات وبقى رسمى وتم الحوار فية ستجدهم يشتمونة ويسبونة وفجأة تكون كتاباتة وقصصة اسفل السافلين  ويكتشفون انة لايستحق المناصب التى تقلدها​*


----------



## kolo20 (27 مارس 2010)

لم يترك طه حسين الإسلام


----------



## bassam j (27 مارس 2010)

*اخي الحبيب سلام ونعمة*
*اذا كان طة حسين قد ترك الاسلام او لم يتركة*
*فله منا كل الاحترام لذكراة لانة من الشخصيات*
*العربية التي نستحق كل الاحترام .*
*ونطلب من رب الرحمة والمحبة ان يتغمدة *
*برحمتة .*
_للرب كل المجد والسجود الى الابد امين ._

_بسام :Love_Letter_Send:_


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (27 مارس 2010)

خبر جميل لكنه معروف من زمان


----------



## bassam j (27 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي  بس صدق انا ما سمعت 
في هذا الخبر الا في الفترة الاخيرة ولكن
نشكر الله على كل شىء وكل عام وانت
والعائلة بخير
بسام


----------



## tawfik jesus (27 مارس 2010)

مبروك وعقبال الجميع


----------



## bassam j (27 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فييييييييييييك اخي العزبز


----------



## دعاء لله (28 مارس 2010)

الاحترام يا شباب للشخصية وليس لاعتناق دين او ترك دين الدين لله يحاسب علية العبد من الرب 
والعباد لا فائدة لهم من اعتناقة الاسلام او المسيحية 
الاديان فى غنا عن الناس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مارس 2010)

و لكن الناس ليسوا في غني عن الله

صح ولا غلط

سلام لك


----------



## دعاء لله (29 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و لكن الناس ليسوا في غني عن الله
> 
> صح ولا غلط
> 
> سلام لك


فعلا كلامك صح بس اللى اقصدة ان الاديان فى غنا عننا احنا كبشر   عمرنا ما حنفيد الدين فى حاجة ا>ا كنا غير مؤثرين ودة معظمنا انما مفيش حد فينا فى غنا عن ربنا  استغفر الله العظيم 
بس كل شخص بيستفاد من قربة لربنا او بعدة انما اللى حوالية مفيش ليهم اى استفادة 
واشكرك على اهتمامك الرائع وارجو انك تكون فهمت قصدى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مارس 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لو كدا يبقي مبارك وجوده في احضان الاب الان
> 
> و لكن نريد اثباتا علي الخبر  لا فرقعه
> 
> ...



*وهذا رابطيتكلم عن تنصر طه حسين قبل زواجه

http://pulpit.alwatanvoice.com/content-23612.html​*


----------



## geegoo (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومة استاذنا الحبيب ....*


----------

